# Kids Bully Elderly Bus Moniter To Tears



## Rima (Jun 20, 2012)

> Karen Huff Klein, a bus monitor for the Greece School District in Greece, N.Y., is receiving an outpouring of support after a ten-minute video of her enduring vicious bullying while watching over students on a bus ride home was uploaded to YouTube.
> 
> WARNING: The above video contains explicit language and may be upsetting.
> 
> ...



These kids are so pathetic.


----------



## Vynjira (Jun 20, 2012)

I saw this, and was debating whether to post it as news or use it to start a thread in the debate section. Over what kind of creative (legal) punishment, people think would be appropriate for these kids.

I couldn't actually finish watching the video, and suggested to my friends pumping them with Oxytocin (empathy molecule).


----------



## hammer (Jun 20, 2012)

near where I live saw it on the news when I got back from china, SMH.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 20, 2012)

Find some way to severely embarrass the kids in front of their school peers.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 20, 2012)

Could watch one minute of it, shit was just... and the insults weren't that creative either. They more or less called her fat like 50+ times, from what I understood of the audio and then called her tears sweat. Really? Kids these days, surprised she didn't tell the kids to F off.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2012)

The future of America


----------



## Tiger (Jun 20, 2012)

Kids have too many rights these days. She should have been able to cuff them around and not been punished for it.

Bus drivers don't get paid enough to go through the kind of training necessary to deal with shitty kids like that.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 20, 2012)

Vynjira said:


> I saw this, and was debating whether to post it as news or use it to start a thread in the debate section. Over what kind of creative (legal) punishment, people think would be appropriate for these kids.
> 
> I couldn't actually finish watching the video, and suggested to my friends pumping them with Oxytocin (empathy molecule).



Nothing. They broke no legal law going off the brief article in the OP. There is no crime in being a bunch of little bastards. By school rules I'd suspect they could be suspend or expelled though. However, neither of those would offer the proper punishment. Those are and will forever be borderline useless tools in the education system. 

My solution, if I was an administrator at the school would be to hold a secret meeting. I would get the students to give those children some proper street justice every day the end of the year. I'm not referring to violence of course. No, I'm not that kind of person.  Rather, I'd have them ripped apart verbally for year. I would want them in shambles unable to even sleep without hearing the mockery of a hundred other children. Eye for an eye makes the world go round. Doesn't matter if it fixes anything. Just do it!


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 20, 2012)

> She has been a widow for 17 years, has lived in the same town she grew up in and is about to have her 50th high school reunion





> Karen Klein said one comment hurt the most--kids said "you're so ugly your kid should kill themselves" Her son took his life 10 yr ago





Send them to juvie for a few days, then give them an opportunity to apologize. Ground them for 6 months, no TV, phone, internet. Guaranteed to never be impolite again.


----------



## hadou (Jun 20, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Send them to juvie for a few days, then give them an opportunity to apologize. Ground them for 6 months, no TV, phone, internet. Guaranteed to never be impolite again.



What he said


----------



## OmniOmega (Jun 20, 2012)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Nothing. They broke no legal law going off the brief article in the OP. There is no crime in being a bunch of little bastards. By school rules I'd suspect they could be suspend or expelled though. However, neither of those would offer the proper punishment. Those are and will forever be borderline useless tools in the education system.
> 
> My solution, if I was an administrator at the school would be to hold a secret meeting. I would get the students to give those children some proper street justice every day the end of the year. I'm not referring to violence of course. No, I'm not that kind of person.  Rather, I'd have them ripped apart verbally for year. I would want them in shambles unable to even sleep without hearing the mockery of a hundred other children. Eye for an eye makes the world go round. Doesn't matter if it fixes anything. Just do it!


Wow, what the fuck did I just read?

I feel bad for the old Lady.

These kids are probably incredibly stupid. Like I've never seen kids fuck with there elders, ever. Not saying it doesn't happen but you'd think people would be better than that.

Oh god this happened in New York. Fuck


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 20, 2012)

Awful....


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2012)

Roast them.


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd gladly beat the shit out of these kids
Someone bring a camera


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 20, 2012)

$91k already raised to give Karen a "vacation", goal of $5k. Someone on reddit started it.

Bravo humanity!  Let's hope that money actually gets to her.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 20, 2012)

Now that this has gone viral and the kids' names and addresses got leaked, I'm sure they'll get what's coming to them and then some.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 20, 2012)

At first I was laughing, but then when I found out she was a widow...it wasn't funny anymore.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 20, 2012)

I couldn't even watch 10 seconds of it since I knew she was going to cry sometime during the video. Those kids deserve a good beating.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 20, 2012)

Kids need a good beating, Preferably with a 2x4


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 20, 2012)

They got the kids names apparently....if someone wants to show them what being polite is about.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2012)

They raised $91K for her?

Piss, I wish some douchebags would make me cry on camera.

Good for her.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 21, 2012)

If they were my children, I will spank them like there is no tomorrow !


----------



## Vynjira (Jun 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> They raised $91K for her?


Really, just so you know when I first posted it was less than $60K.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 21, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> If they were my children, I will spank them like there is no tomorrow !



 Why would you even want to think of a scenario where they're your children?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2012)

Vynjira said:


> Really, just so you know when I first posted it was less than $60K.


And now it's $94K.


----------



## Mogami Kyoko (Jun 21, 2012)

Those stupid little shits. This is why I don't like kids. And obviously there are some parents out there who shouldn't be having kids. 

The future of America people. I think I'll be moving elsewhere.


----------



## Soca (Jun 21, 2012)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> They got the kids names apparently....if someone wants to show them what being polite is about.



looked up one of them on fb


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2012)

One minute ago - $95,757
Raised of $5,000 Goal

30 days left

Right now - $96,400
Raised of $5,000 Goal

30 days left

This woman is going to be a millionaire by the time these 30 days are over.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 21, 2012)

She'll be a millionaire and those kids will end up in witness protection 

Karma


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 21, 2012)

I too hate kids Mogami!


And I think parents need to take a test before becoming parents...


----------



## Vynjira (Jun 21, 2012)

So, we're changing this story to...

If you were her, how would you rub this money in those kids' faces?


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd buy a pimp cane and hat and walk on the bus. Slap the first person to give me trouble and throw money on the rest and tell them to buy something nice.


----------



## Soca (Jun 21, 2012)

Vynjira said:


> So, we're changing this story to...
> 
> If you were her, how would you rub this money in those kids' faces?



Her getting all that money is already telling those kids "FUCK YOU" lol I wanna know where their parents are though


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> One minute ago - $95,757
> Raised of $5,000 Goal
> 
> 30 days left
> ...



$97,648

$1,200 in like 10 minutes. 

This woman will be swimming in tears of happiness. :33


----------



## Smoke (Jun 21, 2012)

I just want detailed updates on what's gonna happen to those kids.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 21, 2012)

Vynjira said:


> So, we're changing this story to...
> 
> If you were her, how would you rub this money in those kids' faces?



Buy myself a pimp hat, a pimp cane, pimp jacket, and hire an assistant to powder my hand. Then I would slap some bitches.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2012)

> Ok I added Karens’ sister to my admins! Karen will be on Goodmorning America, Anderson Cooper and others tomorrow and im sure for a few weeks after this, so watch your local news



Quoted from the project's update page. The project already has changed the financial info to her bank account as well, so she's going to get all the money. :33


----------



## josh101 (Jun 21, 2012)

I applaud her for not throttling one of those kids to death. I wouldn't of been able to control myself if I was in her situation, and I'd currently be being arrested for mass murder, and would still be satisfied.

The calling her fat and ugly comments are cruel, but they're kids and unimaginative shit would just go in one ear and out the other for a lady like that, but when they taunted the fact her husband is dead and her child son killed himself... Unbelievable. I just hope all the money raised goes to her and she can retire whilst those kids are getting fucked. The internet has you now, and there's no going back. 

I mean I can remember my days as a kid on my school bus, I was a little shit, we all were, but being that cruel? Even the worst of the people I knew couldn't be that cruel, especially for no reason. Is this common in America?


----------



## Soca (Jun 21, 2012)

it's now gotten to 100k I think they're gonna stop now. That's a hell of a lot of money man shit lol good for her


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2012)

A few cities away from me, yay.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jun 21, 2012)

........

/10char


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> it's now gotten to 100k I think they're gonna stop now. That's a hell of a lot of money man shit lol good for her



$101,016

They'll never stop.


----------



## Soca (Jun 21, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> $101,016
> 
> They'll never stop.



I take back my previous statement 
still no updates on those kids though I think they may have all deleted their fb pages due to getting so much ridicule.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 21, 2012)

The one kid who claims he wasn't involved hasn't deleted his FB page yet.


----------



## hammer (Jun 21, 2012)

I leave near her, maybe I can become her friend and get some money


----------



## Vynjira (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine says $102,000


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, at least she'll live the rest of her life rich as FUCK. I hope all the kids never live it down.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 21, 2012)

The video of the incident.

[YOUTUBE]l93wAqnPQwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## josh101 (Jun 21, 2012)

They were smart enough to upload the videos with their faces in it, so the ones who were doing it have been confirmed and their adresses are out there online. Kids going to get in so much shit from their parents for this. 100's of different pizzas, taxi's and bags of shit are going to be delivered to their door amongst other harassments. 

Also, this woman is going to be rich as fuck if she gets all this money. Good for her. She deserves it; a kind hard-working lady who's had a rough life, I hope she can retire after this.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> I take back my previous statement
> still no updates on those kids though I think they may have all deleted their fb pages due yo getting so much ridicule.



I'm sure donations will slow down, but with 30 days left, she's bound to get at the very least a couple hundred thousand more. Especially with more media coverage coming tomorrow. 



Treerone said:


> The one kid who claims he wasn't involved hasn't deleted his FB page yet.



The internet will break him.

That or his profile will get hacked and spammed with gay porn.


----------



## Vynjira (Jun 21, 2012)

josh101 said:


> 100's of different pizzas, taxi's and bags of shit are going to be delivered to their door amongst other harassments.


That only hurts the Delivery guys


----------



## lucky (Jun 21, 2012)

kids are cruel.  i used to do hurtful mean stuff.  god, if i could kick my own ass back then, i'd do it. times 2.


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2012)

knock them the fuck out
embarrass them

so many ways to get back at the kids


OH I KNOW
MAKE THEM WATCH ME DO THE SAME TO THEIR GRANDMOTHERSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!! 


not gonna lie, i did laugh, half-heartedly


----------



## Syed (Jun 21, 2012)

This video pissed the **** out of me. Poor lady, hopefully she gets herself a nice relaxing vacation. Man I hate it when the elderly are abused.  
Those kids are probably getting special pizza deliveries as we speak.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 21, 2012)

Kids these days


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2012)

FUCK THEIR MOMS AND POST THE YOUPORN LINK TO THEIR FB!!!!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2012)

Vynjira said:


> That only hurts the Delivery guys



This is true, since they cover their own petrol. But I'm sure these pizza places will stop delivering to them when they get like 10 orders from separate callers going to the same place.



lucky said:


> kids are cruel.  i used to do hurtful mean stuff.  god, if i could kick my own ass back then, i'd do it. times 2.



If I ever did something like this, and my parents found out about it, I'd be sporting a cement overcoat at the bottom of the nearest lake.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2012)

The fuck is wrong with these youths?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2012)

Poor lady 

I'm glad so many peeps are donating, she's gonna be rich.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2012)

$104,523

Sorry for constantly updating the donations, I just find it nice. :33


----------



## Roman (Jun 21, 2012)

I would think the most appropriate punishment for them would be to force them into volunteering for the elderly. That would teach them how to respect their elders and understand that they don't have the easiest lives, not to mention it would give them plenty of opportunities to reflect on what they did.

It's great to see so many people being supportive of her. She didn't deserve that kind of treatment and she's getting recompense for what she's been through here and before.


----------



## Rima (Jun 21, 2012)

All victims of bullying need sympathy to get by. Most kids just watch as the bullying goes on and do absolutely nothing to stop it or make the situation easier for the victim by sticking by his or her side. Cowards.


----------



## Vynjira (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm a bit shocked by some of your responses.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 21, 2012)

There's really nothing to say. The kids are just immature little shits


----------



## Bringer (Jun 21, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Send them to juvie for a few days, then give them an opportunity to apologize. Ground them for 6 months, no TV, phone, internet. Guaranteed to never be impolite again.



....................No.

Have them roomed with a notorious child molester in jail for 2 days unattended. 

Should teach those damn bastards.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 21, 2012)

The kids need to be sent to a jail assembly and have the prisoners bully them instead. Scare those little shits straight. See how they like it when the tables have turned.


----------



## Fran (Jun 21, 2012)

What's your address so I can fucking take a crap in your mouth.
What . . . that doesn't even


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2012)

It's the old lady's fault for not standing up to them

Crying is a selfish and disgusting act that should be shunned by society and every one who does it is a sick freak


----------



## Roman (Jun 21, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> It's the old lady's fault for not standing up to them
> 
> Crying is a selfish and disgusting act that should be shunned by society and every one who does it is a sick freak



I c wut u did thar


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2012)

They didn't break any law, stop being so dramatic. My mother's dead and people teased me about it, I didn't hit them. Just told them to eat a dick. Grow a fucking spine, just because some kids are bastards doesn't make it news and just because someone is crying about something doesn't mean someone else has to go to jail. A lot of people old and young are jackasses, it's just how the world is.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 21, 2012)

Law said:


> Kids have too many rights these days. She should have been able to cuff them around and not been punished for it.
> 
> Bus drivers don't get paid enough to go through the kind of training necessary to deal with shitty kids like that.



An old lady cuffing around 17 year olds? Lol. 

In all seriousness give them 20 hours of community at an old people's home and call it a wrap.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2012)

Hope that bus monitor uses the 100k+ in donations she received to take a well needed vacation.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2012)

Gunners said:


> An old lady cuffing around 17 year olds? Lol.
> 
> In all seriousness give them 20 hours of community at an old people's home and call it a wrap.



I definitely watched the video after posting that. The image in my head was much different and I thought the kids were 12 or something.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 21, 2012)

That's why I say public schools should be run something more like public charter or private. Make consequences for these children act like wild animals.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 21, 2012)

Law said:


> I definitely watched the video after posting that. The image in my head was much different and I thought the kids were 12 or something.


My bad it says she has been a widow for 17 years.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 21, 2012)

i watched just 30 seconds of it.

Couldn't do it anymore mang. Too much. I feel so sorry for her. I would beat the shit out of the kids if i could.
I really feel bad for her. (


----------



## martryn (Jun 21, 2012)

Teared up watching the video.  I couldn't even make it a full minute.  I want to beat the shit out of all the kids involved, including any kids sitting around and not coming to that woman's aid.


----------



## Sketh (Jun 21, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> ....................No.
> 
> Have them roomed with a notorious child molester in jail for 2 days unattended.
> 
> Should teach those damn bastards.



Best solution ever....


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh hey, I live in Rochester, NY! 

Gotta love us kids from the 585.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 21, 2012)

IANAL, but those kids are probably guilty of Verbal Assault. I hope the police throw them into juvi at least.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2012)

> They didn't break any law, stop being so dramatic. My mother's dead and people teased me about it, I didn't hit them. Just told them to eat a dick. Grow a fucking spine, just because some kids are bastards doesn't make it news and just because someone is crying about something doesn't mean someone else has to go to jail. A lot of people old and young are jackasses, it's just how the world is.



Except she can't tell them to eat dick, the kids would probably go to their parents and get her fired. The fact they were spouting this shit means their parents probably aren't any better. Some kids deserve to learn to respect people, shame it took the video to leak for the abuse to even come to light. Hopefully the kids get taught a lesson by the school.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 21, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They didn't break any law, stop being so dramatic. My mother's dead and people teased me about it, I didn't hit them. Just told them to eat a dick. Grow a fucking spine, just because some kids are bastards doesn't make it news and just because someone is crying about something doesn't mean someone else has to go to jail. A lot of people old and young are jackasses, it's just how the world is.


Some kids teased you over your deceased mother and you _didn't_ hit them? Now _that_ sounds spineless. 

Just because no laws were broken doesn't mean these kids didn't do something horribly wrong. Kids are shitty, but they don't have to be, and it's certainly not set in stone. It sounds like you're approving miserable conditions just because miserable has been the traditional state of those conditions. 



More on topic, I've always felt "citizenship" was a parameter of formal education that's never been taken seriously. Part of it being institutional educations' lack of training, personnel, and resources to tackle the issue, another part I think being the social mindset that citizenship education requires more than the six hours daily and x amount of community service (required by some schools) available. 

While the latter is definitely true, it does exist within the power of the educational system to impress upon students the importance of at least not being a dick in their local, national, and global communities. 

In the case of these kids and the bus monitor, there could have been some manner of scholastic punishment attached to their actions. Were I an administrator, harassment of school appointed officials should definitely have an adverse effect on the student's grade--whether for the day, quarter, or whole year.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 21, 2012)

This would only happen in America.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 21, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> My mother's dead and people teased me about it, I didn't hit them.



Now there is something wrong with you.


----------



## ? (Jun 21, 2012)

INB4 the little cunts make a fake apology video.

I was watching the video hoping someone would step in for the lady, but it never happened. It's a shame. Well, at least she's going to get rich from this.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jun 21, 2012)

I wondering why she didn't move away or tell the school district of what they did?

It's good that they will get in trouble.


----------



## hammer (Jun 21, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Oh hey, I live in Rochester, NY!
> 
> Gotta love us kids from the 585.



kids from that school district are dicks/inb4utellmemyschoolwasworse


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 21, 2012)

hammer said:


> kids from that school district are dicks/inb4utellmemyschoolwasworse


Eh, my district had its good share of douches and assholes, but nothing like this ever happened and got recorded lulz.


----------



## hammer (Jun 21, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Eh, my district had its good share of douches and assholes, but nothing like this ever happened and got recorded lulz.



I meant the kids in Greece, all the ones I met where douches.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 21, 2012)

150,000 USD and counting - 30 more days to go. I wish people would bully me on the bus too! 



To be honest, I feel like donating something to her. >_<


----------



## hammer (Jun 21, 2012)

like she needs more money


----------



## On and On (Jun 21, 2012)

People need to take responsibility for their shitty children


----------



## hammer (Jun 21, 2012)

on and on alot of the kids there are dicks


----------



## On and On (Jun 21, 2012)

hammer said:


> on and on alot of the kids there are dicks



and? they're only little shits because their parents allow them to be or don't know. i never talked to my bus drivers like that;
a) because my bus drivers looking back on it probably all had a criminal record and could put me in the ground if they wanted
b) my parents raised with me with a sense of fucking respect for people that are doing a service for you

i blame the parenting


----------



## hammer (Jun 21, 2012)

On and On said:


> and? they're only little shits because their parents allow them to be or don't know. i never talked to my bus drivers like that;
> a) because my bus drivers looking back on it probably all had a criminal record and could put me in the ground if they wanted
> b) my parents raised with me with a sense of fucking respect for people that are doing a service for you
> 
> i blame the parenting



spoiled kids are spoiled


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2012)

rochester's like a train and a bus ride away from nyc
i could go over there and pound those kids into smithereens if i wanted to


----------



## On and On (Jun 21, 2012)

this reminds me of people who give people at fast food restaurants attitude because obviously they're worthless human beings since they work in a fast food service industry, never mind the fact that the person buying the food is eating shit that the person serving it probably doesn't even fuck with

young adults nowadays and below suck dick


----------



## hammer (Jun 21, 2012)

Cubey said:


> rochester's like a train and a bus ride away from nyc
> i could go over there and pound those kids into smithereens if i wanted to



when I was on the wrestling team I nearly beat the shit out of 3 in a row in a match back to back.


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2012)

nice
you should go visit these kids


----------



## Ari (Jun 21, 2012)

$166,139

awesome


----------



## hammer (Jun 21, 2012)

Cubey said:


> nice
> you should go visit these kids



actually I just  got back to america but I lack a car

no way in hell I would do illegal shit without a getaway car

inb4imbeingwatchedbythepopo


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 21, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> $91k already raised to give Karen a "vacation", goal of $5k. Someone on reddit started it.
> 
> Bravo humanity!  Let's hope that money actually gets to her.



Da fuck? Man bus drivers put up with this shit on like daily basis, and because this piece of trash can't handle it, people are to donate money? No, if she can't handle the job quit and let someone else handle it. That's the real problem with America, people always want a copout. First a bitch asking for money to play video games, and now this? GTFO here.

PS: Not mad at you Shin. Don't take it personal.


----------



## On and On (Jun 21, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Da fuck? Man bus drivers put up with this shit on like daily basis, and because this piece of trash can't handle it, people are to donate money? No, if she can't handle the job quit and let someone else handle it. That's the real problem with America, people always want a copout. First a bitch asking for money to play video games, and now this? GTFO here.



reactionary post and contrarianism for the sake of looking different and chic. like anyone should be _expected_ to deal with verbal abuse, even if they are fat and old. drop off the face of the earth and die now, plz, kthnx.






 - DON'T LET THIS FOOL YOU INTO THINKING THE STATE OF THINGS ARE OKAY, BECAUSE THEY AREN'T  But I needed to share this


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Jun 21, 2012)

hammer said:


> when I was on the wrestling team I nearly beat the shit out of 3 in a row in a match back to back.



Boss 



Hand Banana said:


> Da fuck? Man bus drivers put up with this shit on like daily basis, and because *this piece of trash can't handle it*



Did you seriously just call her a piece of trash?


----------



## Doge (Jun 21, 2012)

Claims non violence, tolerance, and ability to fix issues with problem people with positive experiences (think Norwegian prisons)....


Threatens violence against kids who talk down to a bus monitor.  




Get yourself together, if a murder of 70+ people deserves to be treated with the utmost kindness, then what should we do for a bunch of whiney, selfish, and offensive children?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

Beat up the children.


----------



## hammer (Jun 21, 2012)

the kids live in NY not Sweden dude


----------



## Doge (Jun 21, 2012)

Ari said:


> $166,139
> 
> awesome



...and still no love for bus drivers across the planet who deal with this everyday.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 21, 2012)

On and On said:


> reactionary post and contrarianism for the sake of looking different and chic. like anyone should be _expected_ to deal with verbal abuse, even if they are fat and old. drop off the face of the earth and die now, plz, kthnx.



Every bus driver is expected to deal with disorderly children. It's part of their training. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass sympathist like you are the ones that need to die. Kill yourself plz.



Bobby Emerald said:


> Did you seriously just call her a piece of trash?



Do you have a reading problem? 



lvl80elitetaurenchieftain said:


> ...and still no love for bus drivers across the planet who deal with this everyday.



Exactly my point.


----------



## Vynjira (Jun 21, 2012)

$195,964 as of now.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jun 21, 2012)

I feel sympathy for the lady, but no way would I give her money. 

I had to put up with a hell of a lot worse as a kid. Crazy older sister would regularly go into 2-3 hr nonstop rants, yelling every horrible thing she could think of and trying to talk me into killing myself. If I let it show that I was upset, I'd get "You gonna cry? Why don't you just kill yourself?" 


That went on for years and years....all unprovoked btw. Nobody gave me money. Nobody even gave enough of a damn to want to know about it.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 21, 2012)

Fucking punks! No respect for the Elders!


----------



## On and On (Jun 21, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Every bus driver is expected to deal with disorderly children.



There is a world of difference between "disorderly conduct" which isn't even applicable here and being a little shit who takes pleasure in essentially psychologically tormenting an individual who pretty much can't do anything back. You're probably the latter from what I'm guessing 



> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass sympathist like you are the ones that need to die. Kill yourself plz.







Chica almost has 200,000k  Fuck a vacation, that's nest egg and reinvestment status


----------



## Vynjira (Jun 21, 2012)

207k on mine it says.

Either way, I'm thinking that a charity should receive some of this...


----------



## On and On (Jun 21, 2012)

I mean this story is fucked up but that's just retarded


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 21, 2012)

On and On said:


> There is a world of difference between "disorderly conduct" which isn't even applicable here *and being a little shit who takes pleasure in essentially psychologically tormenting an individual who pretty much can't do anything back. *You're probably the latter from what I'm guessing



Article said children. So it wasn't just one child. I would tell you to lrn2read, but that too might go above your head.

And the bus driver can asked to switch routes with another bus driver if they feel uncomfrontable driver. See I provide facts, you provide senseless ad hominems. Come at me with a better rebuttal.


----------



## Vynjira (Jun 21, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Article said children. So it wasn't just one child. I would tell you to lrn2read, but that too might go above your head.
> 
> And the bus driver can asked to switch routes with another bus driver if they feel uncomfrontable driver. See I provide facts, you provide senseless ad hominems. Come at me with a better rebuttal.


You're totally missing the point!!! I say throw em off the bus, and revoke their bus pass... make the bitches walk to and from school for a year.


----------



## hammer (Jun 21, 2012)

Vynjira said:


> You're totally missing the point!!! I say throw em off the bus, and revoke their bus pass... make the bitches walk to and from school for a year.



not allowed to do that here in upstate ny


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 21, 2012)

WTH is wrong with this kids? Some thing has to start being done. Parents need to start stepping their asses up and getting control over their kids or someone needs to beat their asses this is just getting cray.


----------



## Vynjira (Jun 21, 2012)

hammer said:


> not allowed to do that here in upstate ny


The kicking them off part, true. Although I'm pretty sure they can keep the kids off the bus, (as in having their parents drive them to and from school on at least a temporary basis).


----------



## hammer (Jun 21, 2012)

Vynjira said:


> The kicking them off part, true. Although I'm pretty sure they can keep the kids off the bus, (as in having their parents drive them to and from school on at least a temporary basis).



if they live so far away that their parents have to drive them then they are allowed to stay on the bus, I have been on a bus in over 6 ish years but im pretty sure they need to be physically violent to lose their right to a bus, but they will be suspended anyways.  its safety issues and other BS


----------



## WT (Jun 21, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Send them to juvie for a few days, then give them an opportunity to apologize. Ground them for 6 months, no TV, phone, internet. Guaranteed to never be impolite again.



And then show them and their grandchildren this video 60 years later. I would love to see how they would respond to it.


----------



## Vynjira (Jun 21, 2012)

hammer said:


> if they live so far away that their parents have to drive them then they are allowed to stay on the bus, I have been on a bus in over 6 ish years but im pretty sure they need to be physically violent to lose their right to a bus, but they will be suspended anyways.  its safety issues and other BS


I'm all for changing policies to teach kids, that you piss off the people who drive you.. you get to walk (or have your parents punish you every day they drive you).


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 21, 2012)

Vynjira said:


> You're totally missing the point!!! I say throw em off the bus, and revoke their bus pass... make the bitches walk to and from school for a year.




You done?



T7 Bateman said:


> WTH is wrong with this kids? Some thing has to start being done. Parents need to start stepping their asses up and getting control over their kids or someone needs to beat their asses this is just getting cray.



These*

Violence doesn't always solve problems. Not that I'm a pacificist.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 21, 2012)

lvl80elitetaurenchieftain said:


> Claims non violence, tolerance, and ability to fix issues with problem people with positive experiences (think Norwegian prisons)....
> 
> 
> Threatens violence against kids who talk down to a bus monitor.
> ...


A prisoner with a history of criminal offense really _does_ require more than daily torture and imprisonment before hoping to make them a functional citizen of their community. The negative trend suggests native or acquired personal dysfunctions, whether those are lack of education, impoverished upbringing, or even more grounded psychological factors. Punitive actions don't necessarily remedy those problems. 

In a bunch of reasonably well-adjusted (in theory) school children, picking on a monitor for lack of oversight and proper accountability, a swift and severe punishment is occasionally just what the doctor ordered. 


TenshiNeko said:


> I feel sympathy for the lady, but no way would I give her money.
> 
> I had to put up with a hell of a lot worse as a kid. Crazy older sister  would regularly go into 2-3 hr nonstop rants, yelling every horrible  thing she could think of and trying to talk me into killing myself. If I  let it show that I was upset, I'd get "You gonna cry? Why don't you  just kill yourself?"
> 
> ...


Poor you. 

_"The cruelty in my life went unnoticed, so I'm withholding empathy for _
_others in similar situations because everyone else payed attention to them!" 

_I'm  sure that if your crazy sister had been caught on tape verbally abusing  you, there'd have been an outpouring of sympathy for you as well. But,  this woman's plight _was_ caught on tape, hence the reaction.  

Frankly, were I in a position to give money financially, I'd do it  eagerly... and the hardships in _my_ life wouldn't be a barrier. Indeed, it's _because_ of the shit I've endured that I feel for this bus monitor's situation, and would want to donate; but as I said, the _only_ reason I don't is financial viability. 

As it is, she's doing pretty damn well without the whole $5 I'd have contribution.


----------



## Vynjira (Jun 21, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> You done?


, I guess.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 21, 2012)

Vynjira said:


> , I guess.



Stick to religion, kid. You do your best work there. I've seen it. Good stuff.


----------



## josh101 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Da fuck? Man bus drivers put up with this shit on like daily basis, and because this piece of trash can't handle it, people are to donate money? No, if she can't handle the job quit and let someone else handle it. That's the real problem with America, people always want a copout. First a bitch asking for money to play video games, and now this? GTFO here.
> 
> PS: Not mad at you Shin. Don't take it personal.


She was a bus driver for nearly 15 years, putting up with the typical shit of kids, but she said she's had nothing near that level of abuse before. They were taunting her dead husband, and her son that killed himself for gods sake. 

And who says she couldn't take it? She sat there for 15+ minutes taking that sort of abuse without retaliating, and then she even plans to go back to work and all she wants is a simple apology. Not only that but she's been a bus monitor for 3 years now and has come across abuse like this ( not as severe ) before and brushed it off.

Finally, the donation fund was created by an external person, someone who viewed the video and felt sorry for her, and decided to try get a bit of money for her to go on holiday. At first, Karen was ignoring his plea's to transfer the funds to her account, he had to get in touch with her daughter. 

How you can insult this woman is beyond me. She is not making a big deal of this, she isn't asking for money, if it wasn't for the video going public and the public's reaction to it, she would of reported the incident to the school and gotten back to work like nothing ever happened.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2012)

lvl80elitetaurenchieftain said:


> ...and still no love for bus drivers across the planet who deal with this everyday.



And still no donations to give clean water to the whole world even though we can do it for a small amount of money compared to wasteful spending.

World is a shitty place right?


----------



## Koppachino (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, the kids are pricks, but getting over $200k for this is a little ridiculous. Sympathize over the right situations.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 21, 2012)

Koppachino said:


> Yes, the kids are pricks, but getting over $200k for this is a little ridiculous. Sympathize over the right situations.


It's not as if the money is coming from one place, it's regular working class folks giving a bit here and there. 

It's the right situation, just _a lot_ of people sympathizing.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 21, 2012)

^im sure the donation thing could have had a cap put on it, so that when it hit a certain amount, the site would not let any more donations come through.



Koppachino said:


> Yes, the kids are pricks, but getting over $200k for this is a little ridiculous. Sympathize over the right situations.



This.
Those children are vile and need to be punished, but the old lady does not need over $100k, thats just excessive.
Though if she keeps it all, I dont blame her.


----------



## Undead (Jun 21, 2012)

The human race is doing wonders.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 21, 2012)

PaperAngel said:


> ^im sure the donation thing could have had a cap put on it, so that when it hit a certain amount, the site would not let any more donations come through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make it sound as if she's selling bullshit to get people to donate, like some politician. 

She didn't make the Kickstarter, and the people _still_ donating are well aware of how much money's been raised. It's well within the power of everyone visiting the site to stop right now or even $100,000 ago. 

If she got up to $1 million in donations that would be perfectly appropriate, because that's simply what a bunch of people were collectively willing to give.


----------



## Koppachino (Jun 21, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> It's not as if the money is coming from one place, it's regular working class folks giving a bit here and there.
> 
> It's the right situation, just _a lot_ of people sympathizing.



I completely realize that it's the people giving her the money. What I was saying is that there are much more worthwhile causes to give money to; just because this was blown up in the media and had a temporary emotional impact made, like you said, _a lot_ of people donate. So, good for her.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 21, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> You make it sound as if she's selling bullshit to get people to donate, like some politician.
> 
> She didn't make the Kickstarter, and the people _still_ donating are well aware of how much money's been raised. It's well within the power of everyone visiting the site to stop right now or even $100,000 ago.
> 
> If she got up to $1 million in donations that would be perfectly appropriate, because that's simply what a bunch of people were collectively willing to give.



Sorry I dont mean to make it sound like shes begging for money or anything. She didnt even set up the donation thing I think?

But whoever did set it up should cap it. The video is very emotional, its like watching an animal cruelty video, itll instantly make you want to donate, but unlike an animal cruelty vid, this old lady's problem does not need a huge amount of money to be fixed. 
I am not saying its wrong to donate (though personally I dont agree with it), but there are worthier causes, as she now has more than enough money to comfortably retire and get away from those awful brats.


----------



## On and On (Jun 21, 2012)

Koppachino said:


> Yes, the kids are pricks, but getting over $200k for this is a little ridiculous. Sympathize over the right situations.





PaperAngel said:


> ^im sure the donation thing could have had a cap put on it, so that when it hit a certain amount, the site would not let any more donations come through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right, so unless she asked for someone to start this fund for her I see no issue. I wonder how many of yall supported George Zimmerman's PayPal donations. Just curious. 



Hand Banana said:


> Article said children. So it wasn't just one child. I would tell you to lrn2read, but that too might go above your head.


a) show me where I ever used the word "child" or "children" in a post on this thread. lrn2read
b) grammar/spelling nazism is the red flag of losing an argument. you took it there.
c) i just searched the thread of all my posts, and only found "children", lrn2read and do better homework
d) nothing is above my head 



> And the bus driver can asked to switch routes with another bus driver if they feel uncomfrontable driver.



Because you researched the rules and regulations of the exact school _she_ worked for (fuck whatcha heard), in the exact city, in the exact county, in the exact state and cross-referenced to be sure even if there was a rule like that, that a ruling from a higher authority doesn't disallow it.

Let me know when you do.

ALSO



> And the bus driver can asked to switch routes with





> And the bus driver *can asked* to switch routes with





> And the bus driver *can asked* to switch routes with





> And the bus driver *can asked* to switch routes with



​
you brought that on yourself, nobody wins the spelling game



> See I provide facts, you provide senseless ad hominems.


the hypocrisy of you to accuse someone of ad hominems when you call people trash and a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and degrade their arguments by saying they can't spell. 

and i'm still waiting on those "facts"



> Come at me with a better rebuttal.



Done and done and done again


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 21, 2012)

Just read this article. Went to her donation page. There are 2 video of her taking this abuse on 2 different days. That's crazy.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jun 21, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> Poor you.
> 
> _"The cruelty in my life went unnoticed, so I'm withholding empathy for _
> _others in similar situations because everyone else payed attention to them!"
> ...



I said I had sympathy for the woman....and empathy, since I've been in that sort of situation. I just wouldn't donate any money to her. I agree the kids were being really rotten kids, but.... 

People said bad things and made her feel bad. It's not nice, but who hasn't been put in that situation at sometime in their life? If it happened just that once to this lady then she's a very fortunate person. I don't feel that it warranted her being given thousands upon thousands of dollars. I think it's ridiculous.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 21, 2012)

God, the thing that made me REALLY mad was that one ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) kid saying "You're such a troll XD. Such a troll"

What a ginormous piece of shit. Stop fucking using internet lingo in real life. And yeah, it's kinda sad to see a senior citizen getting shit on by a bunch of dumb shit kids, but seriously, some of the reactions in this thread are hilarious.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 21, 2012)

TenshiNeko said:


> I said I had sympathy for the woman....and empathy, since I've been in that sort of situation. I just wouldn't donate any money to her. I agree the kids were being really rotten kids, but....
> 
> People said bad things and made her feel bad. It's not nice, but who hasn't been put in that situation at sometime in their life? If it happened just that once to this lady then she's a very fortunate person. I don't feel that it warranted her being given thousands upon thousands of dollars. I think it's ridiculous.


There were two separate videos of that woman putting up with those kids. Besides, she was apparently a bus driver for 15 years, you _really_ think it was an isolated incident? 

It sounds like you're condemning one person's right to receive support just because others have taken shit long before her.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 21, 2012)

To be honest I don't give much of a fuck about the woman, I don't think ''Meh grow a thicker skin'' but at the same time I'm not thinking ''Ohh that poor woman, what happened is a true travesty''. 

A cross people who have it worse than her every time I walk through the town center and see a hobo sitting under the subway. 

What sickens me are the children's actions because it was cruel, unnecessary and not something that should be condoned in a civilised society.

Regarding the people donating money to her, well that just makes me laugh.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jun 21, 2012)

Out of all the people who've had to put up with shit in their lives, why should this one woman be singled out to receive hundreds of thousands of dollars because of it? 

Yes, they were mean to this woman. Is that such big news? They didn't hit her, or physically harm her in any way. Everybody has to put up with crap in their jobs, and in their lives in general. People take rotten verbal abuse everyday. If people want to donate to this particular woman that's their business. I just think her case is nothing special


----------



## Draffut (Jun 21, 2012)

This is terrible, adn every child involved should be severly repremanded.

But not sure about how I feel about the donations, especially after railing against the feminazi who got a similiar amount of money for being 'picked on' by internet trolls.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2012)

Ah, the stuff that the Cafe makes a big deal out of.


----------



## Mr Bear (Jun 21, 2012)

I feel terrible for the woman. Not really sure how to feel about the donations though.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, the donations are really stupid. Don't really see the point.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2012)

Because in America money makes anything better.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 21, 2012)

Feel really bad about the lady but now that i know she's going to have +$200,000 i feel really happy for her. Though, it's somehow sad that people see the money as the only way to help someone to be happy.

Those stupid little shits... violence should only be for competitions and sports but i will kick their faces in. Really fucking stupid and cruel to pick over a old lady that happens to be there helping.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2012)

$296,936 and still climbing by the hundreds every time I refresh. She may actually reach a million at this rate.



Shozan said:


> Feel really bad about the lady but now that i know she's going to have +$200,000 i feel really happy for her. Though, it's somehow sad that people see the money as the only way to help someone to be happy.
> 
> Those stupid little shits... violence should only be for competitions and sports but i will kick their faces in. Really fucking stupid and cruel to pick over a old lady that happens to be there helping.



The money is about more than happiness. It's to give her a means to not have to deal with kids like that anymore.


----------



## Vynjira (Jun 21, 2012)

$300,330 as of this edit.

I had estimated earlier it'd reach $400K today.. but perhaps it's gonna be way more than that.

Perhaps we should start a betting pool on how much it gets to at the end of 30 days.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2012)

Hope the others campaigns get funded as well.


----------



## Vynjira (Jun 21, 2012)

Hmmm... he's not doing so well.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 21, 2012)

Some of the earlier posts in this thread gave me a warm positive feeling.

Then came the bitching over the donations....

It’s always funny in these threads when money comes in to the scenario and it isn’t in your pocket then shit isn’t right.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2012)

MbS said:


> Some of the earlier posts in this thread gave me a warm positive feeling.
> 
> Then came the bitching over the donations....
> 
> It?s always funny in these threads when money comes in to the scenario and it isn?t in your pocket then shit isn?t right.


Oh get the fuck off your high horse, the donations thing is stupid and the huge out pouring of rage where people were threatening to hurt people over words is even dumber.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 21, 2012)

CTK, let’s say this was someone close to you who was verbally abused, and no one gave a shit.

Would this stand with you?

Now the second scenario: people heard what happened and want to help but don’t know how: so they try anyway using the universal language: money. It’s more the thought then: hey here’s some money now go buy a mansion and get over it.

I know which I’d prefer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2012)

MbS said:


> CTK, let?s say this was someone close to you who was verbally abused, and no one gave a shit.
> 
> Would this stand with you?
> 
> ...



People get verbally abused all of the time, sure it's bad, but the reactions here act like bullying are the end all be all of evil.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 21, 2012)

Getting paid for verbal abuse.
Good for her.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 21, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People get verbally abused all of the time, sure it's bad, but the reactions here act like bullying are the end all be all of evil.



I knoes Ctk I noes. People saw a victim and wanted to help in some way that was in their power to do so. You can’t change the way people feel. Although it would be nice to make the world a better place for all.

Atleast she didn't pussy out and kill herself over any name calling like some angsty gay teen ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jun 21, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> The money is about more than happiness. It's to give her a means to not have to deal with kids like that anymore.


How about giving EVERYBODY a means to not have to deal with the nasty abusive people we encounter in our jobs, and in our lives. We all get verbal abuse. We don't like it any more than granny there does, so we ALL deserve huge donations. Give us ALL enough money so we'll never have to work another day in our lives. That sounds only fair


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2012)

CTK is just really bored today and sees something to bitch about. Let's not pretend there's anything deeper beyond that going on here.

She's getting a lot of money, who cares? You shouldn't. One of the most negative, bitter people I've ever met online or otherwise.

The internet rises up to do really shitty, douche-baggy things all the time. This time the internet is rising up to see how much money they can raise for someone. That's basically all it is. It would be nice if they'd spread out their donations amongst others, but oh well. At this point, they're just trying to see how outrageous the number can get, it's not even about what happened anymore. That's the nature of the internet...everything is done to an extreme.

What goes on in your brains that instead of being happy for the woman, or being indifferent about the woman, that you feel the need to express how damn upset you are that someone is being given an enormous gift? Seriously, fucking grow up, the lot of you. You can disagree with the fact she got money without making it your personal diatribe for the day.


----------



## josh101 (Jun 21, 2012)

TenshiNeko said:


> How about giving EVERYBODY a means to not have to deal with the nasty abusive people we encounter in our jobs, and in our lives. We all get verbal abuse. We don't like it any more than granny there does, so we ALL deserve huge donations. Give us ALL enough money so we'll never have to work another day in our lives. That sounds only fair



You sound beyond jealous. 

She didn't ask for the money, she didn't set up the donations, and no one is forced to donate. You want donations because you received verbal abuse? It's free to make an account and ask for donations on that site, so go right ahead.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 21, 2012)

500 thousand. I'm clairvoyant.


----------



## On and On (Jun 21, 2012)

^ I don't see it making it past 500k either. I'm surprised it broke 300,000


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2012)

MbS said:


> I knoes Ctk I noes. People saw a victim and wanted to help in some way that was in their power to do so. You can?t change the way people feel. Although it would be nice to make the world a better place for all.
> 
> Atleast she didn't pussy out and kill herself over any name calling like some angsty gay teen ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Yeah, there it is. The stupidity I've come to expect. 

You complain about some kid that probably had a mental health issue killing themselves and act like it's something they should be able to handle. But then you act like a grown woman should have money thrown at her for one incident from a few people. 



Law said:


> CTK is just really bored today and sees something to bitch about. Let's not pretend there's anything deeper beyond that going on here.
> 
> She's getting a lot of money, who cares? You shouldn't. One of the most negative, bitter people I've ever met online or otherwise.


 this from the guy who spent the better part of a few days bitching at people about their own life style choices. Who cares? Who cared what someone else does in the bedroom. 

And another thing, I didn't even say shit about the money as much as I said something about the fact that people were calling for other people to be beat up and charged legally for name calling. 

But I like how I'm one of the most bitter people you've met online. You're easily one of the saddest and most pathetic I've seen.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 21, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah, there it is. The stupidity I've come to expect.
> 
> You complain about some kid that probably had a mental health issue killing themselves and act like it's something they should be able to handle. But then you act like a grown woman should have money thrown at her for one incident from a few people.



Although my second response to you may have come off as a little ambiguous I feel I was justifying the choice the people who gave this woman was making: not that she should be given money just because she had suffered verbal abuse.

My first and third responses pretty much speak for my argument overall: people have chosen to denote money of their own free will, it's harmless, deal with it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2012)

MbS said:


> Although my second response to you may have come off as a little ambiguous I feel I was justifying the choice the people who gave this woman was making: not that she should be given money just because she had suffered verbal abuse.
> 
> My first and third responses pretty much speak for my argument overall: people have chosen to denote money of their own free will, it's harmless, deal with it.


Didn't you read, I don't care about how the people spend their money. It's stupid and I'm not donating money to someone for crying, but whatever. 

The point I was making was that you said you liked how the thread started off...how so? Because people were threatening violence against someone over words?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2012)

TenshiNeko said:


> How about giving EVERYBODY a means to not have to deal with the nasty abusive people we encounter in our jobs, and in our lives. We all get verbal abuse. We don't like it any more than granny there does, so we ALL deserve huge donations. Give us ALL enough money so we'll never have to work another day in our lives. That sounds only fair



I realize you're trying to make a witty point here, but the message doesn't have the same impact that it would if you didn't sound so jealous. The woman didn't set up this campaign, some guy who thought she deserved a break did. Hell, the goal wasn't to raise this much, it was only to get about $5,000. Apparently people with some amount of empathy thought she deserved more.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> I realize you're trying to make a witty point here, but the message doesn't have the same impact that it would if you didn't sound so jealous. The woman didn't set up this campaign, some guy who thought she deserved a break did. Hell, the goal wasn't to raise this much, it was only to get about $5,000. Apparently people with some amount of empathy thought she deserved more.



Meanwhile there's soldiers coming back from war to find their houses foreclosed on...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Meanwhile there's soldiers coming back from war to find their houses foreclosed on...



So start a campaign for them. What are you accomplishing by just standing idly by while all this happens?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> So start a campaign for them. What are you accomplishing by just standing idly by while all this happens?


Sure there's nothing anyone can do about the money and it's the right of everyone to have the choice to donate to this kind of thing, but stop trying to act like those things alone make it any less ridiculous looking. 300,000 dollars or whatever it is now? She should pay the kids for making her filthy rich for no reason.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 21, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Didn't you read, I don't care about how the people spend their money. It's stupid and I'm not donating money to someone for crying, but whatever.
> 
> The point I was making was that you said you liked how the thread started off...how so? Because people were threatening violence against someone over words?



The concurrent abhorrence at the behaviour of these children. And posts of general support for the old love mingled with the chorus of the NF mob mentality of beat em’ and lock em up.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sure there's nothing anyone can do about the money and it's the right of everyone to have the choice to donate to this kind of thing, but stop trying to act like those things alone make it any less ridiculous looking. 300,000 dollars or whatever it is now? She should pay the kids for making her filthy rich for no reason.



Side-stepping the topic, classy.

Ridiculous or not, you said it yourself, it's their money and they can donate it however they please. You don't have to donate if you think she has enough, but apparently there's still some people around who want to give her more. (Given that they're up to $341,956 right now.)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2012)

MbS said:


> The concurrent abhorrence at the behaviour of these children. And posts of general support for the old love do mingled with the chorus of the NF mob mentality of beat em? and lock em up.



And that's where people are so stupid. Someone actually does something violent and a poster says they should have something violent done back to them and here comes the NF lynch mob.

Some kids call someone names, lock them up and kick their asses.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 21, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And that's where people are so stupid. Someone actually does something violent and a poster says they should have something violent done back to them and here comes the NF lynch mob.
> 
> Some kids call someone names, lock them up and kick their asses.



So the average NF?er is an idiot?

That's like an open secret.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2012)

MbS said:


> So the average NF’er is an idiot?
> 
> That's like an open secret.



At least we agree on something. 



Ms. T said:


> Side-stepping the topic, classy.
> 
> Ridiculous or not, you said it yourself, it's their money and they can donate it however they please. You don't have to donate if you think she has enough, but apparently there's still some people around who want to give her more. (Given that they're up to $341,956 right now.)



Nope, I didn't side step it, I ignored you. That charity already exists so your post was irrelevant. 

Then those people are a sign of what's wrong with our country, idiots with 1. too much money that don't know what to do with it or 2. idiots who can't make good monetary decisions.

To be fair I'm probably in the second group, it's why I keep buying food from the gas station, but it's just so damn convenient.


----------



## KidTony (Jun 21, 2012)

almost 350K holy shit, this internet fundraising thing is legit

I can almost see some clever cons manufactoring a sob story and making it it go viral, then setting up a fundraiser and banking


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2012)

KidTony said:


> almost 350K holy shit, this internet fundraising thing is legit
> 
> I can almost see some clever cons manufactoring a sob story and making it it go viral, then setting up a fundraiser and banking


Tell you what, we hire a hot blonde woman to say you pissed on her, make a video to make it work and then she cries on camera about all the piss and how it "won't come off".

Alright, then I step in and make a fund raiser to just, "help her get over the incident" and BAM, profit.


----------



## Ultra (Jun 21, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Tell you what, we hire a hot blonde woman to say you pissed on her, make a video to make it work and then she cries on camera about all the piss and how it "won't come off".
> 
> Alright, then I step in and make a fund raiser to just, "help her get over the incident" and BAM, profit.



More likely she'll be called a slut by millions and turn into a meme called "Bear Gryll's daughter".

This is still the internet.


----------



## ? (Jun 21, 2012)

It's now $381,275.

Looks like it may hit 400K today.


----------



## hammer (Jun 21, 2012)

we should make bets on how much money she should get make money off her


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jun 21, 2012)

make bets on how much she'll get to keep after the govt takes taxes from it


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2012)

I thought charities were tax exempt.


----------



## hammer (Jun 21, 2012)

he just hattin


----------



## Gunners (Jun 21, 2012)

How do Charities work in the state? I think in the United Kingdom it wouldn't be classified as a charity as it is not open to the community or class of individuals, actually I do not think I know that it would not be classified as a charity.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2012)

I've no clue how it's actually classified. Merely put up the assumption that it was a charity and exempt from taxation.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2012)

Cut each and every one of their limbs off, then proceed to sprinkle the wounds with salt. If they shed tears, rinse their eyes with vinegar. 

Disgusting roaches need to know true discipline when they insult someone who is *fucking monitoring you.* This is when I uphold and applaud adults who get tried and sentences time in jail for attacking children during the job because those people sacrifice their lives to teach them wretches a lesson


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't think this lady's fund is a registered charity. Not sure if she even could be registered as such. Dunno for sure. If she's not a charity it all could be considered a gift to her, and then the govt takes a LOT ....not sure, think it's almost 50%. Like if you win a prize it's almost 50% they get for taxes


Is Greece a bad area? We never had a bus monitor in middle school, just a driver.


----------



## hammer (Jun 21, 2012)

TenshiNeko said:


> Is Greece a bad area? We never had a bus monitor in middle school, just a driver.



spoiled rich kids who like to pick fights.

they always give me or my friends shit after games, they even went as far as to go to a place my friend works at claim the food was shit and gave him a .40 tip.

fucking dicks


----------



## ? (Jun 21, 2012)

$407,269.

Damn                    .


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 21, 2012)

jesus, i wanna get picked on by some middle schoolers now


----------



## Raiden (Jun 21, 2012)

Billionaire jerkoffs are ruining the Democratic process by jamming millions into certain candidates campaigns. I think that's more serious than some old woman raising donations. And I hope she can retire on that money because public education and everything associated with it is just horrible.


----------



## Mako (Jun 21, 2012)

How will the money help support the old woman? Will it give her family back? Will those words those kids told her go away? No.

Yes, I feel bad for the woman and I would also be crying if I was in her shoes. But I don't think this money will help bring her husband back.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2012)

Foster said:


> How will the money help support the old woman? Will it give her family back? Will those words those kids told her go away? No.
> 
> Yes, I feel bad for the woman and I would also be crying if I was in her shoes. But I don't think this money will help bring her husband back.



No it will mean the rest of her days won't have near as much stress, and she won't have to work with those jerkoff kids anymore.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jun 21, 2012)

Aeion said:


> *Cut each and every one of their limbs off, then proceed to sprinkle the wounds with salt. If they shed tears, rinse their eyes with vinegar.
> *
> Disgusting roaches need to know true discipline when they insult someone who is *fucking monitoring you.* This is when I uphold and applaud adults who get tried and sentences time in jail for attacking children during the job because those people sacrifice their lives to teach them wretches a lesson



Oh lord, what is this?

Also
>Over 400k

This is fucking bullshit


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow, last night it was at $104k, now it's over $400k! Incredible. She'll easily be able to retire if she wants. 



zenieth said:


> I've no clue how it's actually classified. Merely put up the assumption that it was a charity and exempt from taxation.





TenshiNeko said:


> I don't think this lady's fund is a registered charity. Not sure if she even could be registered as such. Dunno for sure. If she's not a charity it all could be considered a gift to her, and then the govt takes a LOT ....not sure, think it's almost 50%. Like if you win a prize it's almost 50% they get for taxes




There are no taxes on this. It's a gift not a charitable donation, and the recipient never recognizes gifts as income.

501(c)(3) organizations are separate entities for general purposes



> The exempt purposes set forth in section 501(c)(3) are charitable, religious, educational, scientific, literary, testing for public safety, fostering national or international amateur sports competition, and preventing cruelty to children or animals.  The term charitable is used in its generally accepted legal sense and includes relief of the poor, the distressed, or the underprivileged; advancement of religion; advancement of education or science; erecting or maintaining public buildings, monuments, or works; lessening the burdens of government; lessening neighborhood tensions; eliminating prejudice and discrimination; defending human and civil rights secured by law; and combating community deterioration and juvenile delinquency.



This is to send the old lady on a vacation, not relieve her poverty.


----------



## Vynjira (Jun 22, 2012)

There is however a 4% fee on the site if you reach your goal.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 22, 2012)

Vynjira said:


> There is however a 4% fee on the site if you reach your goal.



but it's the 4% of $5,000 or from the total? If it's from the total it will feel like stealing!


----------



## Spica (Jun 22, 2012)

My junior high class cracked down a teach once.  My fave teach too. She taught Spanish class and was a soft-spoken but strict lady.FMy class were filled with spoiled brats who absolutely had to have lunch and toilet breaks in her classes.FThere was a particular bitch who pulled her into a public debate as to whether she could eat her sandwich, because when she's hungry, she had to eat there and then even though lunch was due in half an hour.


----------



## Vynjira (Jun 22, 2012)

Shozan said:


> but it's the 4% of $5,000 or from the total? If it's from the total it will feel like stealing!


It's off the total, which some people were complaining about I guess.

BTW, Has anyone watched the whole thing?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2012)

Spica said:


> My junior high class cracked down a teach once.  My fave teach too. She taught Spanish class and was a soft-spoken but strict lady.FMy class were filled with spoiled brats who absolutely had to have lunch and toilet breaks in her classes.FThere was a particular bitch who pulled her into a public debate as to whether she could eat her sandwich, because when she's hungry, she had to eat there and then even though lunch was due in half an hour.


A teacher at my school cried because of my class once, I went up and gave her a hug. She was a younger woman and a few years ago, I made out with my old teacher


----------



## Vynjira (Jun 22, 2012)

A kid in one of my classes, threw a desk at one of our teachers.
(didn't get punished either, perhaps because he missed)


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2012)

How did I know this was gonna turn into "Things that happened at my school" thread?


----------



## Rashou (Jun 22, 2012)

Reading the headline I was thinking "Man, this is going to be weak; how many people are called fat/stupid/ugly/etc all through grade school and high school, surely an elderly woman should be able to take an insult by now." But then I read the article and learned they were talking about her family. Jesus, who the hell does that?! To a _bus monitor_, no less. At least target someone who might actually be worth it... like Saif al-Adel or someone.


----------



## Rawri (Jun 22, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> My mother's dead and people teased me about it, I didn't hit them. Just told them to eat a dick. Grow a fucking spine



People teased you about your dead mother and you didn't do anything? Maybe you should take your own advice...

About the video, it just made me sad. I didn't watch it all, but the old lady took a lot of punishment. Making fun of the family of an old woman who is a widow and whose son killed himself is fucking inhumane. Just put them all in juvenile hall until they are 18 or something. That should do it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2012)

Rawri said:


> People teased you about your dead mother and you didn't do anything? Maybe you should take your own advice...
> 
> About the video, it just made me sad. I didn't watch it all, but the old lady took a lot of punishment. Just put them all in juvenile hall until they are 18 or something. That should do it.



Telling them to eat a dick is about all you can do without getting a ticket, getting in trouble for starting fights and etc. What you have to understand about being black is that if you start a fight for any reason other than being hit, you're going to be in the shit for it and possibly end up in juvenile hall or worse.


----------



## Rawri (Jun 22, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Telling them to eat a dick is about all you can do without getting a ticket, getting in trouble for starting fights and etc. What you have to understand about being black is that if you start a fight for any reason other than being hit, you're going to be in the shit for it and possibly end up in juvenile hall or worse.



Right. I'm not a black man living in the USA, so it's impossible to judge. My bad.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2012)

Rawri said:


> Right. I'm not a black man living in the USA, so it's impossible to judge. My bad.


Maybe you don't understand it then? But I'm not going to start hitting people over words.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 22, 2012)

Rawri said:


> People teased you about your dead mother and you didn't do anything? Maybe you should take your own advice...



The one teasing him about his dead mother was looking for a reaction. By getting upset and trying to start a fight, you let the other person have power over you. CTK pretty much describes this society. If you're a black kid who gets into a fight over words, people just roll their eyes and say "oh look, another black male getting upset over a few words." 

Don't give them the satisfaction of knowing it bothers you.

Or make a video of it and become a millionaire, then thank them.


----------



## Havoc (Jun 22, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Send them to juvie for a few days, then give them an opportunity to apologize. Ground them for 6 months, no TV, phone, internet. Guaranteed to never be impolite again.


In all fairness, how do we know that isn't why he committed suicide?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> The one teasing him about his dead mother was looking for a reaction. By getting upset and trying to start a fight, you let the other person have power over you. CTK pretty much describes this society. If you're a black kid who gets into a fight over words, people just roll their eyes and say "oh look, another black male getting upset over a few words."
> 
> Don't give them the satisfaction of knowing it bothers you.
> 
> Or make a video of it and become a millionaire, then thank them.


Twice today we've agreed. It's the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 22, 2012)

Shozan said:


> but it's the 4% of $5,000 or from the total? If it's from the total it will feel like stealing!



Not really. The site needs money to host it's servers, and with that much traffic, they'd be hard pressed to cover that themselves. Also, I'm sure they're not a non-profit organization. They've got mouths to feed.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 22, 2012)

446937

She's a good cause, just like that vidya researcher. I hope she hits a million.


----------



## The Great Oneddd (Jun 22, 2012)

So let me get this right.  Person is made fun of on a school bus and then later people give her lots of money.  What the students did was bad and I hope that they get punished cause if a teacher can't say it to kids then the students schouldnt be able to as well.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 22, 2012)

The Great One said:


> So let me get this right.  Person is made fun of on a school bus and then later people give her lots of money.  What the students did was bad and I hope that they get punished cause *if a teacher can't say it to kids then the students schouldnt be able to as well.*


I agree with you. Justice should be blind.

But tell that to the courts.


----------



## The Great Oneddd (Jun 22, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I agree with you. Justice should be blind.
> 
> But tell that to the courts.



Courts my ass. It should be the parents of these kids to do their parently duty and get them all with a diciplining tool of some sort.


----------



## hammer (Jun 22, 2012)

the parents will say nothing, trust me I know the mentality of the people there


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2012)

That lady is going on almost half a million dollars. Nice


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 22, 2012)

How old are they ?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 22, 2012)

Meanwhile in Belgium

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMsmuSPFdG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 22, 2012)

Auschwitz should have remained open for punks like these


----------



## korican04 (Jun 22, 2012)

These kids are getting death threats and police are watching their homes in case someone decides to beat the crap out of them. This is what was reported in news this morning at least.


----------



## Doge (Jun 22, 2012)

*There are thousands of victims of bullies who aren't recognized, helped, or even known about across the world.  *


To think this one woman is going to receive enough donations to *retire* is beyond belief.  We should at least spread it out to other people who could use the help/kindness also instead of propping up one woman.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 22, 2012)

Does anyone know if these kids have been punished yet?


----------



## Revolution (Jun 22, 2012)

Well if this is how people in Greece act, it's not wonder their economy is shit and protests along with the police force, are all working to destroy its country.


----------



## Ultra (Jun 22, 2012)

I find it ironic that this is now probably the best thing that's ever happened to her.



Sarahmint said:


> Well if this is how people in Greece act, it's not wonder their economy is shit and protests along with the police force, are all working to destroy its country.



lol.

This isn't Greece the country, it's a town in upstate NY.

Hence everyone in the video speaking English.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 22, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Well if this is how people in Greece act, it's not wonder their economy is shit and protests along with the police force, are all working to destroy its country.



Wow you're


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 22, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Well if this is how people in *the US* act, it's not wonder their economy is shit and protests along with the police force, are all working to destroy its country.



Fixed....even if I disagree, the economics problems of the US or even Greece are not because of bullies....


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 22, 2012)

My God my parents would have beaten the shit out of me if i would done something like that especially to an old lady.


----------



## Okokami (Jun 22, 2012)

$538,799
28 days left

Not sure how I feel about this. 
At least it seems she won't have to deal with the kids again, at this rate she'll be rolling in green.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jun 22, 2012)

She has no reason to be mad at these kids anymore. Hell, she should thank those nasty bullies, and especially thank the kid(s) who filmed it. She's rich now, and she couldn't have done it without them


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2012)

People's reaction to this is fucking amazing. I just had some twat neg me because I supported people being shot for breaking into houses (when they could be armed or intend to hurt the people inside) but saying that somehow not supporting these kids being physically hurt made me an asshole. 

I'm not naming any names, but you know who you are you coward. Having people beat up for calling you a name is cowardly thing to do, especially since you're having them beat up. A real adult would just shrug this shit off. I do hope your balls drop soon so you can view the world through an adult's eyes.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 22, 2012)

Light Artist said:


> Does anyone know if these kids have been punished yet?



Clearly their punishment began the moment Reddit got hold of their phone numbers and home addresses.

They will be well and truly 'overly-punished' by the time the internet forgets about them.

I'd like to think the lady will donate a lot of what she receives to an outreach program for bullied kids or something.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 22, 2012)

So tired of hearing people say she "deserves" the money. No she does not. I am glad she is getting money. Her financial situation must not be amazing if she elderly and working as a bus monitor. So, good on her getting some money. However, to say she deserved the money simply for being insulted/ berated is too much. That is all.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hopefully somebody does a driveby on there homes.


----------



## hammer (Jun 22, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Well if this is how people in Greece act, it's not wonder their economy is shit and protests along with the police force, are all working to destroy its country.



            .


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 22, 2012)

Law said:


> Clearly their punishment began the moment Reddit got hold of their phone numbers and home addresses.
> 
> They will be well and truly 'overly-punished' by the time the internet forgets about them.
> 
> I'd like to think the lady will donate a lot of what she receives to an outreach program for bullied kids or something.



Any news if 4Chan has got to this?

That will be interesting to follow.


----------



## hammer (Jun 22, 2012)

I think 4 chan already has


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 22, 2012)

God damn, sometimes this is what convinces me that we need to stop babying students and actually start teaching them something. Like manners. Students to students is a regular thing, and we can fucking deal with each other. But students disrespecting an older woman who is a widow and even stooping so low as to pick on her weight is fucking disgusting. I wish the bus driver stopped in a bad neighborhood and invited anyone to beat those fuckers up.


----------



## Tsuchi (Jun 22, 2012)

These kids are beyond monsters. Picking on a elderly widow....what a bunch of shitheads. Someone should beat their ass!


----------



## kazuri (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm glad shes getting some money, but its a little disappointing that the people donating didnt say "Hmm, she already has 100k, maybe I could donate to some other anti-bullying cause."


----------



## Alexander Gustafsson (Jun 23, 2012)

Those kids need to be jumped a few times to learn their lesson.


----------



## Karsh (Jun 24, 2012)

Ah yes older people being bullied by children, I've heard of this.

Nobody's safe from child bullying 

There's also the question of who they took their example from, if from anyone at all


----------



## Revolution (Jun 24, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Fixed



Thanks.  My feelings are *still* the same. What a mess [the attitudes of kids these days] anywhere will make society worse with that attitude.


----------



## LilMissAnko (Jun 24, 2012)

haha Rochester is my hometown and this is what it's full of- TRASH.
TRASHY people, TRASHY Children. 
We used to be the imaging capital of the world...now we're the murder capital of New York. I work at one of the few companies left downtown and every morning when I walk to the coffee shop you are offered any drug you can imagine like at a public market... and there's an officer posted one every corner so they know whats going on they just don't care. 
Nothing here surprises me - trash begets trash.  

The kids fight each other all the time before school and the police usually watch them...as long as no weapon is pulled out they don't interfere.

They have no respect for themselves or others so it's no surprise to see they have no respect for their elders.

Ofcourse its not everyone here is this way...but its the majority of people :/

I think the death threats on these kids is too far though. They are kids. I think the lesson is learned now and the world should back off. Jail time would be fine. Juvy would be fine...even a good old fashioned ass beating from their rents? Yes!- but death threats? no.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 24, 2012)

...
just watched the video, she kinda reminds me of my grandma and I kinda want to beat those sorry ass kids up.
Those kids don't have parents let alone grandparents to learn respect. She wasn't even doing anything to provoke them.


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 24, 2012)

Little shits... 

In a way, a good thing they're stupid enough to film it and post it ! It'll only make them look like douches even more, and they got caught thanks to that. 

Avoids the "she said, he said" defense they'd have used a few years ago, when people didn't record things and post them on the internet.

My support to the woman and all the other bullying victims.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jun 25, 2012)

Horrible! I hope they get what they deserve!


----------



## Bringer (Jun 25, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Thanks.  My feelings are *still* the same. What a mess [the attitudes *of kids these days*] anywhere will make society worse with that attitude.



Implying all kids act like that.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 28, 2012)

Im ridiculously late on this. I actually heard about it through RayWilliamJohnson. 

I went to watch the actual video, and I couldn't even get through three minutes of it. That was just...just wrong. These piece of shit kids need to be put in their place. Im sire it doesn't need.to be said, but let that have been anybody else's grandma, and the grandkids would be putting those little bastards in the hospital.

And the funny thing is...this woman is stacking cake off their lame, third rate insults. Karma.


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2012)

Lets mention the undeserving money she's getting.


----------



## hammer (Jun 28, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Lets mention the undeserving money she's getting.



if the money was government money then yes, but its money from everyday people if some smuck wants to give me 50 dollars then so what.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 28, 2012)

Kids can get away with everything.


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> if the money was government money then yes, but its money from everyday people if some smuck wants to give me 50 dollars then so what.



That just show how brainless people are


----------



## hammer (Jun 28, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> That just show how brainless people are



you just jelly.


I know I am


----------



## butcher50 (Jun 28, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Lets mention the undeserving money she's getting.



how about getting a sledgehammer smashing your testicles for bringing this up again ?


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2012)

I just hope she does the right thing and donate that money to a more worthy cause


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> I just hope she does the right thing and donate that money to a more worthy cause



I hope she keeps a good chunk of it and retires, then gives the rest to some charity that helps bullied kids or something.

I'd say keep half, give half to charity. She'd look like a superhero.


----------



## hammer (Jun 28, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> I just hope she does the right thing and donate that money to a more worthy cause



why would she need to do that maybe the people who donated to her thought it was the good cause.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> why would she need to do that maybe the people who donated to her thought it was the good cause.



You and I both know once it reached a certain point, people were just trying to see how high they could get the number. Internet trolling for good, rather than mischief.

That being said, I wouldn't think less of her if she kept it all. Fuck it, it's hers she can do whatever she wants. But I'd probably be happy at her age taking half, retiring, and donating the other half.


----------



## hammer (Jun 28, 2012)

Law said:


> You and I both know once it reached a certain point, people were just trying to see how high they could get the number. Internet trolling for good, rather than mischief.
> 
> That being said, I wouldn't think less of her if she kept it all. Fuck it, it's hers she can do whatever she wants. But I'd probably be happy at her age taking half, retiring, and donating the other half.



I agree anyone with that much money should donate some, but the problem is if it was some white corporate fatass sitting around drinking vodka nobody would rage neither really "earned" it, I would be really happy if she donated it but if she wont I wont be upset.


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> why would she need to do that maybe the people who donated to her thought it was the good cause.



They had good intentions, I'm just saying that money could be going to a much more worthy cause than a first world problem like this. Every eccentric opinions on the internet is automatically trolling it seems.


----------



## hammer (Jun 28, 2012)

they went to her because they did it for the lulz


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> they went to her because they did it for the lulz



People donated because they feel bad for her. They feel she isn't getting paid enough for what she have to put up with. But really, her job really isn't that shitty when you put it to perspective. Yet, people donates to this woman because they got emotional.


----------



## hammer (Jun 28, 2012)

no at first it was emotional then it was lets see if w can hit a mil lul


----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> no at first it was emotional then it was lets see if w can hit a mil lul



And those are the geniuses that's always complaining about how the world is corrupt?


----------



## josh101 (Jun 28, 2012)

Well she spoke about what she is going to do with the money.

She'll invest some, she said, and donate to charity. The grandmother of eight has plenty of family, and "they need, they need, they need," added Klein, who isn't sure if she'll return to her job come fall. 

Seems fine to me, she'll keep some, enough to retire even though she may even return to her job, spread some out around her needing family and donate some to a charity.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2012)

> Follow-Up of the Day: Bus Monitor’s Abusers Suspended: Nearly two weeks after 68-year-old bus monitor Karen Huff Klein was verbally harassed to the point of tears, her four teenage abusers have received one-year suspensions from school and the bus.
> 
> They have been ordered to complete 50 hours apiece of community service with senior citizens, and they’ll continue their studies at the local “Reengagement Center,” where middle school students with behavior issues are kept on track.
> 
> Klein, meanwhile, stands to receive at least $667,000 in donations amassed online after the video of her abuse went viral.



oh hey the little shits got in trouble


----------



## hammer (Jun 29, 2012)

so close to a mil


----------

